# MAC - Hey, Sailor! - May 2012



## Allura Beauty (May 16, 2012)

Eye Shadows: full swatches & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 16, 2012)

Highlight Powder in Crew: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 16, 2012)

Lipsticks: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 16, 2012)

Pro Longwear Bronzing Powders: more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 16, 2012)

Bronzing Powders in Soft Sand: more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 17, 2012)

Body Oils: more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 17, 2012)

Lipglasses: more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 17, 2012)

Blushes: more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 17, 2012)

Powerpoint Eye Pencils: more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 17, 2012)

Suntints: more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 17, 2012)

Pro Longwear Lip Pencils: more photos here.


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

thanks for the swatches!


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 17, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------



## missmacmakeup (May 17, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## vala (May 18, 2012)

thanks for the swatches! those colours look great on your lips


----------



## s4r4k (May 21, 2012)

To Catch A Sailor (Frost) , Sail La Vie (Satin)


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 23, 2012)

*Nude on Board Bronzer*


----------



## glamsabs (May 24, 2012)

Sail La Vie Lipstick




  	Red Racer Lipstick


----------



## glamsabs (May 24, 2012)

Rivera Life Lipglass




  	Send Me Sailing Lipglass


----------



## glamsabs (May 24, 2012)




----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 30, 2012)

Excuse the greenness... no idea why it's there


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 9, 2012)

*MAC Hey, Sailor! Blush Powder - Fleet Fast*


----------



## soco210 (Jun 11, 2012)

Crystal Avalanche, Nautical Navy Eye Shadow










  	Emerald Sea Powerpoint Eye Pencil







  	To Catch a Sailor Lipstick










  	Blessedly Rich Lipglass










  	Blessedly Rich Lipglass over To Catch a Sailor Lipstick




  	Saunter Pro Longwear Lip Pencil










  	Blessedly Rich Lipglass over Saunter Pro Longwear Lip Pencil (obv much needed!)




  	Nude on Board Pro Longwear Bronzing Powder & Launch Away! Powder Blush


----------



## princess sarah (Jun 17, 2012)

Swatches of Old Gold Pigment


----------



## jetjet (Jun 20, 2012)




----------

